# Handy Bluetooth Headset am PC zum Skypen?



## Arrow1982 (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Handy Bluetooth Headset mit dem PC zum Skypen, Teamspeaken o.ä zu verbinden? Weil die Bluetooth Suche findet nämlich keines der Handy Headsets, alle anderen Geräte aber schon (z.b. Handys, Mäuse), Bluetooth funktioniert also. Headset geht mit dem Handy Problemlos, aber eben mit dem PC nicht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Handy Bluetooth Headset am PC zum Skypen*

Das Teac HP-4BT eignet sich meiner Meinung nach dafür. Ist ein wirklich hochwertiges Stereoheadset mit sehr gutem Klang, edlem Design und einfacher Bedienung.
Ich habe es selber, habe es jedoch noch nie wirklich mit Notebook probiert. Es wird auf jeden Fall vom Notebook erkannt. Es kostet ca 34€ + Versand. Bin echt zufrieden damit und benutzes es fast jeden Tag mit meinem Smartphone zusammen.


----------



## Arrow1982 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Handy Bluetooth Headset am PC zum Skypen*

Das heisst dann wohl, daß es vom Headset abhängt ob dieses von einem PC-Bluetooth Adapter erkannt werden kann? Steht das bei nem Headset dabei bevor man es kauft?


----------

